# 6G Fluval Edge



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

Just wanted to share my tank that's been torn down a few times and now where I will leave it. This is quite the challenging tank as the opening at the top is very small, which makes maintenance a real PITA.








Started out with some manten rock with monte carlo and dhg in the background.








4 weeks in and about the end of the fishless cycle.








Was planning on just running a carpet tank, but was running into some algae issues, so I threw in some rotala and pog to eat up some nutrients.








Tried out some ludwiga but didn't go too well.


----------



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

Where it stands now. Reconfigured the rocks as the monte carlo was overtaking them. I've been cutting of the rotala and replanting them in open spots to hopefully fill in the tank. I've been battling BBA the last few months but not sure what the issue is. I'm pretty uneducated regarding this whole aquarium thing.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kronk (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice plant growth and scaping! 
I would love an edge but I cant get my mitts in them so I made my own variation.

what is your Co2 bps at?


----------



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

currently, i'm at ~1bps and 6 hours photo period.


----------

